# Fear The Deer!



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome. The Bucks have been so damn impressive this season, and now without Bogut in the playoffs they are leading their first round series against the Hawks 3-2, something that a very small amount of people predicted. It's hard not to like this team and root for them. Congrats on the win tonight; would love to see the Bucks finish the upset on Friday night. The crowd is going to be deafening.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Didnt think they could do it without Bogut, but wow, Skiles really has these guys playing ball.

You've earnt it, Bucks fans.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

its been fun, this team hasnt played this kind of basketball (defense,hustling,rebounding) since the days of sidney moncrief, its been a pleasure to watch


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Has this been posted?:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Blank white screen? Pretty sure I've seen you post it before.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Whatever could you be talking about?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Coates, that video is ****ing awesome.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I can't believe they won that game. It's too bad the rookie of the year voting happens before the playoffs.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Bucks continue to surpass my expectations. Prior season, I thought they were a basement team. They proved me wrong. Then I thought their season was over, when Bogut got injured. And now they are on the verge of their first series win in nearly a decade. 

Major props to Skiles and the crew.

Fear the Deer!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Milwaukee is close to Chicago, so I gotta root for them  I need to root for Orlando in round 2 though, need a team capable of ****ting on Boston or Cleveland.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:funny: That video Coates posted is HILARIOUS


Congrats guys, Bucks have beem impressive as hell. Hopefully they end it next game.


----------

